

David Simon, creator of The Wire and Treme, on the Times-Picayune cuts - kmfrk
http://www.cjr.org/the_kicker/david_simon_creator_of_the_wir.php

======
niallsmart
If you read that, read this:

[http://www.cjr.org/the_kicker/why_david_simon_is_wrong_about...](http://www.cjr.org/the_kicker/why_david_simon_is_wrong_about.php?page=all)

